# Lancaster update



## Grahamjohn (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi turned my shed into a spray booth to paint the Lancaster, here a few pics on how it went. Did you know there is a model show at the Fleet arms air museum in Yeovil on the 9th of Febuary, got my tickets mite see you there..:wave:


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

And turned your home into an assembly line, looks like. My favorite aircraft. Beautiful job, John.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Amazing! :thumbsup:


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Loving what you have done so far.....Cheers Mark


----------



## Grahamjohn (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks Ace.


----------



## Grahamjohn (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks surfup


----------



## Grahamjohn (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks btbrush


----------

